# Going to first session today



## csm101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Today I'm going to my first session. I hope I get some relief from it. I know everything takes time but it would be nice to see some positive results. The person I'm seeing suffers from IBD so understands where I'm coming from. He has used his technique to control his outbreaks and has lots of success. I'll update everyone when I get back.God BlessCSM101


----------



## csm101 (Apr 10, 2012)

csm101 said:


> Today I'm going to my first session. I hope I get some relief from it. I know everything takes time but it would be nice to see some positive results. The person I'm seeing suffers from IBD so understands where I'm coming from. He has used his technique to control his outbreaks and has lots of success. I'll update everyone when I get back.God BlessCSM101


 I went for the consult and will start my first session on Monday. Will keep you posted feel free to message me if you want for details.CSM1o1


----------



## csm101 (Apr 10, 2012)

Sorry for not posting in awhile, I've had 5 sessions of hypnotherapy and some consults with a alternative medicines. To be honest my flare ups have lowered but recovery takes longer. For me it takes up to a week before I can feel better, then I can have a period of up to 2 weeks of feeling ok then back to IBS-D starts all over again. I cant say at this time if i'm going to continue or not.


----------

